# Win9x/2k Netzlaufwerk mounten



## Daniel Toplak (16. Februar 2002)

Hallo an die Linux-Gemeinde

Ich beschäftige mich seit ein paar Tage mit OpenBSD, ich weiss das ist ein Linux-Forum aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen.
Meine Frage:

Wie mounte ich ein Laufwerk eines Windows-Rechners, der im Netzwerk ist. Das Netzwerk funktioniert aber ich kann kein freigegebenes laufwerk des Windows-Rechners mounten. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie das genau geht.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus
Gruß Homer


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (19. Februar 2002)

Ich habe zwar noch nicht mit OpenBSD gearbeitet, kann mir aber denken, das es genauso geht wie unter Linux.
Hierzu solltest Du Samba installiert haben oder zumindest die Client-Tools.
Dann kannst Du mit 
	
	
	



```
linux: /# mount -t smbfs ////WINDOWS_RECHNER//FREIGABE
```
 WINDOWS_RECHNER durch den Rechnernamen ersetzen und FREIGABE durch den freigegebenen Ordner.

Sollte funktionieren!


----------



## Daniel Toplak (19. Februar 2002)

Danke, habe nicht gewusst, dass ich dazu samba installieren muss, ich werde mir das mal ansehen und versuchen.

Gruss Homer


----------



## Scherzkeks (15. Oktober 2003)

mount -t smbfs //WINDOWS_RECHNER//FREIGABE /MNT/NAME_DEINER_WAHL (MNT=solides Mountverzeichnis ..../NAME_DEINER_WAHL muss schon angelegt sein) geht auf jeden Fall
Danach wirst Du nach dem Passwort gefragt
Es muss auf dem zu montendem System natürlich der User mit dem Du arbeitest bekannt sein (also WIN Benutzer).

[EDIT MODE]
OOoops... hab das Datum übersehen...ist warscheinlich schon lange erledigt ...Schuldigung


----------



## Sway (16. Oktober 2003)

Es soll tatsächlich Leute geben, die die Suchfunktion benutzen  
Die werden sich freuen eine vollständige antwort zu finden =)


----------



## who-C (8. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Scherzkeks _
> *Es muss auf dem zu montendem System natürlich der User mit dem Du arbeitest bekannt sein (also WIN Benutzer).*


Hallo
wie kann ich bei der Linux-Maschine den Benutzer angeben, mit dem ich das Windows-Laufwerk mounten will?

es wird nach eingabe des mountbefehls nur eine Passwort-Abfrage angezeigt.
was wird hier für ein Username genommen?

ich hoffe ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt  

vielen dank für Hilfe


----------



## Helmut Klein (8. Juni 2004)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=153309&highlight=mount+smbfs

Suchen hilft!



> -o username=Benutzername



Suche bitte nächstes mal bevor du direkt fragst und wenn du fragst, erstelle am besten ein neues Thema statt ein altes auszugraben.


----------



## who-C (8. Juni 2004)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp.
Und sorry, dass ich nichts gefunden habe, bin meist zu dumm, die richtigen Suchwörter zu finden 

Aber so ists doch besser, als für so eine kleine Frage, einen neuen Thread aufzutun?


----------



## Helmut Klein (8. Juni 2004)

Ja, ist (meiner Meinung nach) schon besser.
Am besten waere natuerlich das Finden der Loesung per Suchfunktion, weil dann gar nichts von beiden mehr getan werden muss.


----------

